# Proper order of Valley Metal, Ice and Water shield and Felt



## flyingjt2 (10 mo ago)

Looking for a little help here. We live in an area where we rarely install valley metal. North Carolina. I've seen a lot of ways to install valley metal, but never been provided the best method. I'm focused on the correct overlap of the three layers/materials. It seems logical to me that the felt should be sealed down by the IWS so there is no possible way for water to penetrate the substrate. Utilizing the sticky IWS to provide a secure system. However i see most do things the other way. Would be great to see how you install...

IWS>METAL>FELT 
OR
IWS>FELT>METAL

Pictures a plus!


----------

